

Mock a mockingbird combinators in Ruby - DanielRibeiro
http://github.com/iande/code_bucket/blob/d6a29da107e7347612aa24803e4ee32cd4395220/birds/combinators.rb

======
jamesbritt
Sweet.

This is an area Reg Braithwaite (AKA raganwald) has explored quite well:

[http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-10-2...](http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-10-29/kestrel.markdown)

[http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-10-3...](http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-10-30/thrush.markdown#readme)

with more links at the bottom of those pages.

Plus, an interesting visual guide to Smullyan's birds:

<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~cs655/readings/mockingbird.html>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks for a more complete view of the topic.

